
Best tools/practices for A/B testing web apps - PaulHe
I am starting to do more A/B testing on my web apps, but I wondered if anyone had any advice on best practices or tools that help them.
======
ubudesign
what do you mean by A/B?

if you want to do load test use jmeter

<http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/index.html>

~~~
PaulHe
Thanks for the load testing tool suggestion, but I am after tools or tips on
testing the effectiveness of two different buttns, links, navigation bars,
pages, ad placement, etc.

I am also looking for tools that will give me more insight into users click
behavior, etc.

Thanks though.

------
PaulHe
Come on any tips?

